

Ask HN: What to look for in a NON-technical cofounder - sgallant

There is a lot of talk on HN about what to look for in a technical cofounder but I'm wondering what we should look for in a non-technical cofounder. Is there even a need for this person in a small startup? I recall reading that 37 signals doesn't hire anyone who doesn't have a strong technical skill set; no one whose only role is to manage others.<p>What should a non-technical cofounder bring to the table?
======
pbhjpbhj
You've submitted this twice so I flagged this version.

